# Target response / House curve



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

What is the difference between the Target response and the House curve ?


----------



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

sonata31 said:


> What is the difference between the Target response and the House curve ?


Target response is either with or without the house curve. House curve is just compensating for how bass sounds in your ears in your house. Normally a house curve raises the level from 80Hz(0dB gain) to 30 Hz(5-8dB gain). House curve is added, together with other calibrations like soundcard and mic. To calculate the response you want/need in your room (Target response).


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

Gard said:


> Target response is either with or without the house curve. House curve is just compensating for how bass sounds in your ears in your house. Normally a house curve raises the level from 80Hz(0dB gain) to 30 Hz(5-8dB gain). House curve is added, together with other calibrations like soundcard and mic. To calculate the response you want/need in your room (Target response).


Thank You


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

Still confused

Target response, House Curve, Bass management curve, Speaker Type, Target Level

What are the connections between these notions ?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

sonata31 said:


> Target response, House Curve, Bass management curve, Speaker Type, Target Level


Target Level + Low Pass Filter + House Curve = Target Response

Speaker Type should be set to subwoofer in this application. 
Bass management includes Low Pass Filtering of the subwoofer signal.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Like this

Target Level = 75 dB








Target Level + Low Pass Filter (Subwoofer Cutoff) @ 80 Hz








This House Curve adds an 8 dB rise from 80 Hz down to 30 Hz. 








Target Level + Low Pass Filter + House Curve = Target Response








Filter your measured response to hit the target.


----------



## sonata31 (Jun 2, 2006)

It is ok :T 

Thank You


----------

